# Draining Freshwater On 25rss



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

Good Evening,

I'm trying to sanitize my freshwater tank and am having trouble getting my freshwater tank drained. I removed the plugs from what I think are the two low point drains near the back of the trailer, but this doesn't seem to be draining the freshwater tank. Is there another drain someplace?

Thank you,
John


----------



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

I have a 2002 25FB Outback and the fresh water drain is on the bottom of the fresh water tank. I have to crawl under the trailer where the fresh water tank is . There is a drain valve there. In fact, all of the fresh water drain valves on Outbacks are on the bottom of the fresh water tank. The two low point drains you are looking at are only to drain the water in the lines that the water-pump brings up from the fresh water tank; these low point drains won't drain the fresh water tank. These low point drains are simple to get water out of the lines for winter storage or storage between trips to avoid stagnant water sitting around.


----------



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi,

Thank you for your response. I found it! For the life of me, I don't recall crawling under there to drain it last year. Last year was our first experience with a trailer so I guess we learned so many things I probably forgot a few.









Thanks again,
John


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

You might also want to open up a faucet to break the vapor lock. This will let air into the system and let the water out. James


----------



## Lessifam (May 22, 2007)

Yes, we have the 25RSS as well and have found the location of the drain inconvenient. I was parusing the modification photos and have seen several people place an elbow off of that and bring another piece of tubing over to the side of the trailer, attach a small plastic spigot and you're done...

I just have to find the time to do it.


----------

